# Woodwindsong for mental asylum lobby



## nenopro (Jan 26, 2019)

My newest work, trio for flute, clarinet in b and bassoon. It was my first attempt to combine this instruments together, i love the result.


__
https://soundcloud.com/nenadprokopiev%2Fwoodwindsong-for-mental-asylum-lobby

View attachment Nenad Prokopiev - Woodwindsong for mental asylum lobby.pdf


----------



## Zeus (Jan 6, 2018)

I'm thinking this wont help much at the rehab facility.


----------

